# Newbie



## rippla (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey guys, Im brand new to the nissan world, I just traded my SRT-4 for a 2005 nissan 350z. And I love it. So I would just like to introduce myself and hopefully get to know all of you very well!:woowoo:


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcom aboard. Enjoy your Z.


----------



## rippla (Jul 18, 2006)

*=) thanks*

Thanks so far I have had nothing but happiness with my car. :newbie:


----------

